

The Only Thing Apple Really Sells - emanuele
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/04/the-only-thing-apple-really-sells/

======
ignostic
They may retain customers with their ecosystem, but overly-general statements
from tech bloggers don't determine what Apple sells. Buyers do.

It's hard to argue that the only thing Apple sells is "an ecosystem" unless
that's how buyers buy. Obviously, some don't. Some aren't concerned about
cutting-edge apps and cross-platform syncing - they just want a good
phone/camera with good navigation.

Apple still sells hardware with pre-installed software, and judging by the
design and features in their devices they absolutely know that.

